# Anyone know why an International Bank Transfer takes 3 working days?



## greentree (9 Dec 2011)

I am just wondering about this.

A standard international bank transfer takes 3 days with AIB and costs €15. When I start it at 10am on day 1, the status is BEING PROCESSED for the first 2 days and then complete on Day 3.

The Urgent international transfer costs €22.50 and is processed the same day.

Anyone know why the payment structure is like this. The cynic in me is thinking that they just hold back the standard payment until the third pay so that they can charge more for the urgent one!

Also, surley in these days of electronic charges, it cant really take 3 days, can it?


----------



## mark27 (9 Dec 2011)

Its business ,same as posting items or getting photos developed


----------



## Brussels (12 Dec 2011)

It depends on where you are transfering the money to. From Jan 1st 2012 Banks will be obliged, under legislation, to make the payment in a D+1 timeline. For example if you make a payment today before the cut-off (normally mid afternoon - check with you Bank) the beneficiary will be credited tomorrow. This has been facilitated by creating european payment schemes within the Single Euro Payments Area. 
It will take three days outside of Europe.


----------

